# Who's fishing Minnesota's opener???



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm just curious who's fishing MN fishing opener? I like to get out at midnight, if possible, for a chance at a hog... than take a cat nap to be out by sunup.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I will be on Rush lake during the day and then head over to Ottertail lake in the late afternoon and stay there until the bite stops.I hope the weather will be half way decent. Good luck.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I will be at Ottertail friday, plan on a midnight strike. Then again saturday afternoon, and finally Sunday afternoon. Hopefully the conditions will be good.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I will be fishing Island early saturday morning with a friend that lives on the lake.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I have a feeling that the opener is going to be very slow this year. I would look for fish on mudflats adjacent to spawning areas in around 15 foot of water. I don't think they will be out on main lake structure yet. I just got back from lakes and the water is still very cold.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I will be out on saturday morning with grandpa on Leech. When it stays cold like this I usually do better fishing off the dock in the morning and evening. I can't wait to catch a few eyes!!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Chris you know where I'm going to be. I plan on doing the usual and getting up before sunrise and fishing till dark. I can't believe how little the lake has warmed up and with rain/snow for the next couple of days it looks tough for the opener. We need to have some faith though, two years ago was so cold and windy on the opener, but the fish were really on the bite. Either way just get me on the water.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Erik-

You might as well come on down and fish the cities!! Couple of buddies of mine have been cleaning up on eyes and smallies on the St. Croix river. I've been hearing good walley bite reports on the Mississippi(sp??)also. As for me I'm hittin the local lakes for some "pike"/skee action, you know HOW I DO IT!!!

Keep it reeel
MAdison


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Well, I was planning on fishing this weekend, but I have gotten progressively more sick over the week, so I don't know if I will go out yet. For those of you going this weekend, good luck!!!


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Having grew up in MN, I know what the walleye opener stands for. It's a ritual that doesn't get broken!! It's too bad that I'm going to miss it again. For some reason NDSU has graduation on that day. This will be the 3rd year in a row that I have missed it. The 1st year my wife and I graduated, last year it was my brother-in-law, and now my sister-in-law. Thank goodness everyone that I'm close to will be graduating from there this year. I'll be up in northern MN the next Fri-Sun, and of course 4 days for Memorial. Hopefully the weather straightens out!!


----------

